# VA Inspector General Interim Report on Phoenix



## LibraryLady (May 28, 2014)

The VA posted an interim report on the investigation.  Figured it deserved it's own thread.

http://www.va.gov/oig/pubs/VAOIG-14-02603-178.pdf

LL


----------



## RetPara (May 28, 2014)

Does not look good.  Half of the 35 pages is the OIG waving a 'We Told You So Flag'.  The fifteen pages of substance is... damning?


----------



## Brill (May 28, 2014)

Sorry folks but I seriously doubt if anyone on Penn Ave gives a shit.  Nothing will happen until Congress gets involved and then you'll see the lead blocker with a seat up for grabs.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 28, 2014)

Unfortunately I have to agree with Lindy, nothing will get changed. The VA needs to be reorganized, some heads need to roll and alot of the culture needs to change, if you want to actually improve the VA system. Nobody in politics is going to push that kind of change, and outside of some lip-service and grand standing, no body in politics (IMHO) really gives a shit.


----------



## Brill (May 28, 2014)

JAB said:


> Unfortunately I have to agree with Lindy, nothing will get changed. The VA needs to be reorganized, some heads need to roll and alot of the culture needs to change, if you want to actually improve the VA system. Nobody in politics is going to push that kind of change, and outside of some lip-service and grand standing, no body in politics (IMHO) really gives a shit.



I'd go a step further: remove the VA healthcare from government control and contract it out. Let market forces and competition drive quality of care vice a bureaucrat who probably was an admin clerk in the Air Guard during Vietnam Nam.

Fucking DFACs in war zones are run more efficiently and provide better quality of service than the VA!


----------



## MOTOMETO (May 28, 2014)

lindy said:


> Fucking DFACs in war zones are run more efficiently and provide better quality of service than the VA!



Amen to that!


----------



## pardus (May 28, 2014)

My local VA has done a pretty good job I have to say.  The ER is scary due to the Dr's in my experience, and wait times for physical/occupational therapy are a little long, but otherwise Ive been pretty happy with the care Ive received thus far.


----------



## DA SWO (May 28, 2014)

pardus said:


> My local VA has done a pretty good job I have to say.  The ER is scary due to the Dr's in my experience, and wait times for physical/occupational therapy are a little long, but otherwise Ive been pretty happy with the care Ive received thus far.


Mixed care here, but I elected TC Prime and am back at Randolph.

VA needs to do the Disability Exam/Rating.  Send generic care into the Public/Private Sector and concentrate on War unique injuries/illnesses.

Congress needs to amend the VA law so patients filing malpractice claims will collect against the Government and not the Provider's Insurance Co (That reduces provider costs and would make up for the 47% pay rate the Government has established.


----------



## AWP (May 28, 2014)

You mean a guy who thought giving everyone a beret makes them "elite" is the same guy failing those veterans years later? I are shocked!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 28, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Mixed care here, but I elected TC Prime and am back at Randolph.
> 
> VA needs to do the Disability Exam/Rating.  Send generic care into the Public/Private Sector and concentrate on War unique injuries/illnesses.
> 
> Congress needs to amend the VA law so patients filing malpractice claims will collect against the Government and not the Provider's Insurance Co (That reduces provider costs and would make up for the 47% pay rate the Government has established.



Mixed? I've had absolutely nothing but bad experience with Audie Murphy hospital. Kerrville is not as bad, but still horrible IMHO.

BAMC was not bad besides the normal BS (long waits and attitude)  but at least they have some form of organization.

I don't expect to be treated like a king, but I do expect people to do thee job and be respectful. I also expect doctors to be honest, staff to not give you the run around and proper record keeping... that's probably asking too much though.

I've actually been very tempted to start going out of pocket down in Mexico with many of my ESI and pain management treatment. Between my co-pays and wait times, its looking more and more like a better option.


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 29, 2014)

Reno VA isn't horrible, I've been seen quickly for everything in the past. Local VA clinic is the bees knees though. Takes a while for appointments, but that's really due to low staffing more than anything else. Come in with no appointment and something emergent and you'll get seen quickly... in fact, more quickly than the local ER given my personal experience.


----------



## Scotth (Jun 5, 2014)

One of the interesting stats I have read is demand for primary care physicians visits has rose 50% while staffing has rose only 9%.  I wonder what the problem is?


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 5, 2014)

Spending tens of millions on over-the-top office furniture is a good place to start looking for problems. 

I'm on my phone, so I don't have the bookmark handy, but that little gem hit headlines about two weeks ago if you want to search for it.


----------



## CDG (Jun 5, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> Spending tens of millions on over-the-top office furniture is a good place to start looking for problems.
> 
> I'm on my phone, so I don't have the bookmark handy, but that little gem hit headlines about two weeks ago if you want to search for it.


 
Here it is:

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...conference-room-office-makeovers-under-obama/

http://freebeacon.com/issues/va-spe...conference-room-office-makeovers-under-obama/


----------



## AWP (Jun 5, 2014)

Bowe Bergdahl to head the VA. American hero, 2 battlefield promotions, and a guy who knows what its like to make Americans wait and/ or die.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh. My. Lord.  It's perfect.


----------

